# Funktastatur von Medion geht nicht mehr!!!!



## Agent206 (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo, bei meine Mutter geht die Funktastatur nicht mehr sie hat den Pc an weinachten bekommen und eben wollte sie was schreiben und jetzt geht auf einmal nicht mehr die Funktastatur. 

1) ich habe noch mehr Mahls versucht eine neue funk Verbindung herzustellen leider erfolg los.

2) Neue Batterien = leider erfolg los

Ich brauche euren rat!!!! sie braucht die Tastatur!!!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2009)

Agent206 am 18.01.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bei meine Mutter geht die Funktastatur nicht mehr sie hat den Pc an weinachten bekommen und eben wollte sie was schreiben und jetzt geht auf einmal nicht mehr die Funktastatur.
> 
> 1) ich habe noch mehr Mahls versucht eine neue funk Verbindung herzustellen leider erfolg los.
> 
> ...



- freie sicht auf den empfänger vorhanden?
- gibt es einen knopf an der tastatur oder am empfänger zum neu "anmelden" oder so?


----------



## Agent206 (18. Januar 2009)

1) Ja freie sicht

2) das habe ich gemeint mit funkverbindung


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2009)

Agent206 am 18.01.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ja freie sicht
> 
> 2) das habe ich gemeint mit funkverbindung




was für ein emfänger isses denn? für USB? steht der im gerätemanager noch drin? hast du den mal raus- und wieder reingesteckt? oder is der im gehäuse integriert? 

sind dafür treiber verfügbar?


----------



## Agent206 (18. Januar 2009)

Also es ist ein externer Empfänger von Medion USB. Ich habe mal ein Foto gemacht vom Gerätemenger: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2009)

vom gerätamanger sieht es normal aus...

update mal boardtreiber und windows. 

hat die tastatur denn irgendwelche LEDs, und wenn ja: leuchten die? zB bei CAPS-lock gibt es ja idR immer auch ne LED.


----------



## Agent206 (18. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 18.01.2009 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> vom gerätamanger sieht es normal aus...
> 
> update mal boardtreiber und windows.
> 
> hat die tastatur denn irgendwelche LEDs, und wenn ja: leuchten die? zB bei CAPS-lock gibt es ja idR immer auch ne LED.




Also es gibt keine Aktuelle Treiber für die Tastatur.
und für das Bord ka muss ich erst noch suchen.


----------

